# Noob, noob, noobie!



## little_miss_fracus (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi everybody!  I'm Zoe and I just started Judo, and I heard good things about martial talk and decided to sign up!

Some of the discussion looks a little serious and I'm kinda opinionated ... so I hope I'll be a good fit. lol

See ya,

*Z*


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 10, 2007)

hey there, welcome to MT!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Zoe and welcome to MartialTalk ... you're opinionated, we're all opinionated, that's a main part of the success found here ... enjoy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome through the doors, *Zoe* :rei:

Absolutely nothing wrong with having opinions and wanting to share them - that's the meat and drink of fora after all .  

One of the things that makes *MT* a cut above many other MA fora is that we encourage people to not only have their own opinions but to take on board the points of view of their fellows too.  That's the path to healthy discussion and avoids so much of the "'Tis" vs "'Tisn't" disputation that passes for argument in all too many other places.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 10, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

We welcome all points of view and encourage our members to state them as long as they stay with in the "friendly" zone

So how is your study of Judo going


----------



## Kacey (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome and post away we really like to talk around here.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Zoe, you welcomed, me so I'm welcoming you back, but not really because you hadn't been here before.  I'm overthinking my words again... Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Aug 10, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT Zoe  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Zoe!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool name, Zoe, and from Seattle too!  Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome. 

Mike


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi welcome to MT.  There's nothing wrong with being opinionated, especially if what you have to say is interesting.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Zoe, I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks, guys!  Wow!

I can't believe how much activity you guys have!  I feel like I walked into the Uber Walmart! LOL!


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Aug 18, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> We welcome all points of view and encourage our members to state them as long as they stay with in the "friendly" zone
> 
> So how is your study of Judo going



ok this is my first try with the "quote" thingy so  i hope it werks

About the friendly part, I'm reading offline alot.  Seems like you guys dont like a lot of arguing, but I'm trying figure it all out. Some arguments seem to go on forever and others are kinda cut off

Judo's slow - was learning how to fall and hurt my shoulder, so I'm out until its better.  I just started and I'm out already! :-(  The japanese words are hard for me. never was NE good at other languages.

So can I start a convo of my own anywhere? And what's a "Super Moderator?"


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 18, 2007)

It's not that the general mood is against arguments, *fracus* (if it were then there wouldn't be much posted ) but arguing.  The distinction is between people constructing an expressed opinion to make their point and a slanging match.

The strong moderation on this board is a blessing as it nips in the bud threads that start to show cancerous signs of brow-beating, personal attacks and general 'dissing'.  

I've played a part in many an argument here but, as yet (fingers crossed) I've never fallen out with anyone - it's all a question of how you express yourself and knowing when to keep your fingers *off* the keyboard :lol:.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks - kinda nervus tho cuz i was reading some convo about "rep" and  - well i signed off for a while.

still dont no what a super moderator is either - or administrator? sounds like a principle - lol!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 5, 2007)

little_miss_fracus said:


> thanks - kinda nervus tho cuz i was reading some convo about "rep" and  - well i signed off for a while.


Ah.  Sometimes we have some heated debate here and sometimes about things you might think are stupid.  Just remember there are all kinds of opinions.  If you don't feel like you want to join the discussion then don't - feel free to pass it by and find or start another topic.



> still dont no what a super moderator is either - or administrator? sounds like a principle - lol!


:lol2:

Yeah, that ... um ....  There are several levels of moderators here, or discussion coaches.  They help to enforce the rules.  Here's the title of people you'll see here who are considered staff in some regard:

MENTORS - these are established posters who have been around a while, follow the rules, know the board really well and have a good feel for the 'flavor' of the board.  They are here to help and guide should you need it.

MODERATORS - help to enforce some of the basic, copious rules of the board, start threads, monitor discussions as needed.

Senior Moderators - a bump up from Moderators (or "mods") they send some communications to folks as needed and help us train the moderators.

Super Moderators - "Supers" watch the whole board as do the Assist. Admins , Admins and Tech Admins.

Administrators (including Assistant and Technical) a.k.a. the MT Admin Team - along with supers we help with account issues, abuse issues, legal and policy issues and generally supervise, etcetera.

I'm probably missing a few key things but I'm tired too. 

Hope that helps.  Feel free to PM if you have more questions - or go ahead and post them in a new thread in the Support Forum.  In fact, have a look there and read through a few threads - you might find some answers to some questions you have and maybe a few you don't.  There's a few threads on "rep" in there.  Have fun with that.

Been reading your posts - hope your shoulder heals soon - how did you injure it exactly?


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry I've been away a while. 

I kinda got out of judo while my shoulder healed and haven't really been back.

Thanks for all the help everyone.

I see you guys don't like the text speak so I'll type real words.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 10, 2008)

little_miss_fracus said:


> Sorry I've been away a while.
> 
> I kinda got out of judo while my shoulder healed and haven't really been back.
> 
> ...


Writing carefully and properly is a very good habit to develop.  As you move into the working world, you'll find yourself having less and less time to turn out memos, letters, and reports.  If you have to write & rewrite from texting habits, it'll only slow you down.

(And the times that it matters most are invariably the times you have the least time to do it right.)

It also forces you to think through what you're about to write, and make sure that what you think you're about to say is what you mean to say.  Careful & clear thought tends to produce careful and clear writing.

Invest today in a copy of *The Elements of Style* by Strunk & White.  If you read and apply it's lessons to all of your writing, you'll find yourself writing better with less effort.  (And your grades will probably improve, too!)


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Mar 15, 2008)

I do fine in english comp, i just like to type shorthand. But I understand.  I think my mom has that book.


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 15, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Writing carefully and properly is a very good habit to develop.  As you move into the working world, you'll find yourself having less and less time to turn out memos, letters, and reports.  If you have to write & rewrite from texting habits, it'll only slow you down.
> 
> (And the times that it matters most are invariably the times you have the least time to do it right.)
> 
> ...



That IS a great book.  Highly recommended to all.


----------



## myusername (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

